# Mettre la PS3 en réseau avec mon iMac ... Mission impossible



## zecaribroute (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.


Je vous écrit d'un magnifique iMac 27", une belle bête.

J'ai une PS3 avec laquelle j'adore me connecter en réseau pour aller chercher mes films directement sur mon PC (à l'époque ou j'était PC user) et de pouvoir regarder des films en FULL HD que c'est beau tout plein !

Mais depuis que je suis passé sur mac, par WI-FI, la bande passante ne paraissait pas suffisante pour supporter des films HD, je me suis donc pris une journée de courage pour faire passer à travers la maison et de manière invisible un cable RJ45 de 15 mètre entre mon iMac et ma PS3 !

dans le mur, dans les plaintes, derrière des meubles bref la totale !

J'ai téléchargé un logiciel qui s'appel "PS3 Media server"
J'ai activé le partage de fichiers
Activé le partage de connexion internet avec ethernet.


J'allume la PS3, je met tout en automatique, mais rien n'y fait ! 
Je me tape un gros : 

La PS3 n'a pas été trouvée. Est-elle en marche? Vous pouvez vérifier les réglages généraux, et consulter le fichier log.

Je vous demande donc votre aide svp les gens

Merci beaucoup d'avance...

PS : Avec vuze sa marche mais, vuze, c'est ... Comment dire cela poliment .... DE LA MERDE 

Impossible de regarder un film qui dépasse le divx de 700 mo dégeulasse sur un grand écran full HD :/

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jmos (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise aussi bien PS3 Media server que Vuze, et tout en wifi, je n'ai pas de problème pour regarder les films sur une TV HD, mais je n'ai pas 15 m de distance non plus....
Mais je n'ai pas de liaison Mac vers PS3 directe, je passe par mon  réseau interne ( j'ai une TC, mais ça marche aussi avec ma box directement). En effet, qui donne une adresse IP à ta PS3 dans ce montage ? A moins que tu aies crée un réseau ad-hoc autonome entre la PS3 et l'iMac ?
Dans ton système, tu pourrais aussi bien mettre directement un disque externe avec tes films HD dessus sur l'un des ports USB de la PS3.
Il faut vérifier les points classiques: que te dit ton utilitaire de réseau lorsque tu envoie un ping à l'adresse IP de ta PS3 ? As tu la dernière version de PS3 Media server ( à ma connaissance, il n'y en a pas de récente et Snow Leopard n'est pas un problème, même si l'aide de PS3 Media server ne le mentionne pas )
Il y a cependant toujours un certain temps de latence entre le démarrage de PS3 Media server et la reconnaissance de la PS3 lorsque celle-ci est allumée ( peut-être entre 20 et 30 s, max ).
Désolé, mais c'est tout ce que je vois en ce moment ....


----------



## zecaribroute (8 Avril 2010)

Merci de ton aide.

Et effectivement tu as raison, ma PS3 n'arrive pas à obtenir d'adresse IP de mon iMac

Faut il le configurer manuellement ? Si oui je sais changer une adresse ip Manuellement mais pas les DNS, dns de sous réseaux etc, que mettre dans ces cases la ?


Merci


----------



## jmos (9 Avril 2010)

Tu as bien une box ou un routeur chez toi ?
Donc tu connectes la PS3 sur le routeur et elle va obtenir naturellement son adresse IP.
Le routeur accède directement aux DNS de ton FAI ( ou à Open DNS si tu l'as paramétré ).
Si tu veux assigner une IP fixe, il faut que tu regardes dans quelle plage le routeur autorise les adresses: 
- l'adresse ( interne ) du routeur est du type 192.169.x.XX avec les deux derniers compris entre 0 et 99, mais le routeur n'autorise peut-être que les plages 20 à 99 ( les 9box, par exemple, c'est comme çà...)
- tu choisis donc une adresse à l'intérieur de ta plage autorisée. Ton masque de sous réseau est toujours 255.255.255.000 ( tu ne différencie ton réseau interne que sur la dernière plage ).

De cette manière ta PS3 devient un élément de ton réseau interne et PS3 media server va la détecter.
Attention quand même au format des fichiers: la PS3 ne peut lire des fichiers qu'à partir  de supports formatés windows ou FAT 32, et non du HFS+ comme sur ton Imac. Comme ton fichier en HD excède certainement la limite des 4 Go que permet le fat32, tu vas devoir le découper.
C'est pour cela qu'un disque réseau relié au routeur et formatté en Fat 32 est un meilleur support pour tes films en HD que ton Mac ( sauf avec Apple TV, je crois, mais je n'en ai pas...)


----------

